# To all the Naysayers



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

Livestock 
1 seargent damsel
1 Blue damsel 
1 Humu Rectangle Triggerfish
1 Engineer Goby 
1 Saddle Valentini Puffer 
1 juvenile koran angel 
1 green manderin 

1 Sand Sifting Sea Star
1 Fighting Conch 
5 Nassarius Snail 
6 blue hermit crab
1 emerald crab 

and all this in a 55 bowfront 
So there all in there, no deaths, no aggresion, everyone is eating fine, 
So when someone tells you dont do it its not a good idea. it does not mean its not possible, i havee a completely healthy tank. I know when the fish grow my tank must also grow.

Ive been told 100 things 
you damsels will kill everything, your starfish will die ect ect


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

How old is the tank with all those guys in there?

I always had great luck with stars but I only had them for maybe a year and a half. I had to over feed because of some of my corals.


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

actually tank was started in april so its been about 5 months, dont know what the future brings.
Im most afraid on the green mandarin starving cause hes the worst hunter iver ever seen takes him 5 min to spot a piece of shrimp right infront of his face


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

janothemano said:


> Livestock
> 1 seargent damsel
> 1 Blue damsel
> 1 Humu Rectangle Triggerfish
> ...


A Humu Rectangle Triggerfish can grow up to 12", isnt it too big for a 55G tank? min. 75G


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

well since it is 2" it fits just fine


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

fish grow.

the inches rule is usually applied to the _adult size_ of the fish. not to the youngsters.

The naysayers have been naysaying, not to spoil your fun, but to protect the lives of the animals in your _care_. You do care for your fish right? You are wanting to have a fish tank with beautiful fish and actually take consideration for their happiness as well?

From day one, you've struck me as very self centred. you want something immediately. Now. Right this moment. Rather than look at a pile of rocks, you must run out to get small lives and put them into an unsafe environment so you can be entertained.

Anyone who has had the appropriate knowledge you've scoffed at. They know what is best for your fish, they are willing to offer help. But its not the fish that matter to you isn't it?

The title of you thread has actually triggered my ire. Likely your intent from the outset. Nah nah na na nah... I set it up like this..See what I can do! All those who have cautioned me...Bah to you.

I had one tank crash due to an emergency tank change. I learned a lot because of it. Perhaps one day, you will have a similar lesson.

Fresh or Saltwater.... the tanks cannot be rushed. Guidelines are there for a reason. Not to annoy you but to protect the lives at stake.

Mods/cid... if I overstepped my bounds pm me and I will go peacefully.


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

All i was saying is my aquarium is fully established with 0 problems thus far, everything is triving in the environment i have provided. When fish outgrow there home ill deal with it then.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well you could certainly add more!!!!
only 7 fish ......
cleaning crew in my eyes dont count  

My opinion is the quality of your tank and how much work you want to do !

good job!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

4 Months is hardly fully established.

And since you really don't care for what anyone else has to say, I have nothing to say for anything you're doing, except to say that people looking at your threads should only see them as what not to do if you want long term success.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I missed the tank was only 4 months old !!!!!

that would certainly change what I said eariler !!!

That tank is not established like i first thaught ....

I had a friend do that once ,told him no just a few clowns for the fist 8 months and let it age , didnt listen and lost all the fish within 5 months!

With a tank that young instead of telling you is a mistake as you already have the fish .
Best thing you can do is watch your water quality !!!!! and do waterchanges every week regaurdless if the *fish look ok*
this is crutial!!!
and I would suggest doing this religiously for another 4 to 5 months more!
and testing!
As I have said to many a *new * tank can fool you ,you think ok im out of the woods .....but you are NOT ...
A salt water tank can crash in a blink of an eye!

Good luck!


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> 4 Months is hardly fully established.
> 
> And since you really don't care for what anyone else has to say, I have nothing to say for anything you're doing, except to say that people looking at your threads should only see them as what not to do if you want long term success.


If i didnt care what ppl had to say i would not be posting on forums and asking questions, so that is the wrong presumption.
Id like to add that i have met amany jelous people (haters) and this includes you, instead of offering worthwhile advise you continue to scorn me. 
I have little to no respect for negitivity such as you posses


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What continues to bother me is that the advice that I gave at the beginning of the end was never heeded, much like the advice that many others gave. And when things are contrary to what you want to hear, you assume we're "haters".

I would have plenty more to say, but I know you care not to heed the advice that would prevent the eventual failure of your tank - so I'll say no more. Good luck to your fish.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

janothemano said:


> If i didnt care what ppl had to say i would not be posting on forums and asking questions, so that is the wrong presumption.
> Id like to add that i have met amany jelous people (haters) and this includes you, instead of offering worthwhile advise you continue to scorn me.
> I have little to no respect for negitivity such as you posses


Hmmm..

He is a neuro something researcher.. Those type of reasearch profession makes a lot of money.. I doubt he would be jealous of you, because he can own a better and bigger setup than most of us..

Just put it simple, hes rich, why would a rich person be jealous of something that he can just buy from a store at an instant?!?



We are not scorning at you, we are just concerning about your setup ^^ Its your money, if you want to waste them, we don't care.. We are just trying to help you out, so you wouldn't be all upset if your tank crash



no hard feeling!  Hope you understand!


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

janothemano said:


> If i didnt care what ppl had to say i would not be posting on forums and asking questions, so that is the wrong presumption.
> Id like to add that i have met amany jelous people (haters) and this includes you, instead of offering worthwhile advise you continue to scorn me.
> I have little to no respect for negitivity such as you posses


Yes you are posting on forums and asking questions but what is the point if any advice that is given is not heeded ?? i really hope your tank doesn't crash and that all of your fish survive till you get a bigger tank but at the same time i have to tell you that i think you going about this tank the wrong way...you don't have the patience for this hobby IMO. I had my tank with water and sand for over a year before i got rock then waiting another 2 months before adding cleanup crew and another month before my first fish. There are no haters on here just people who are really passionate about these little lives...and they have the experience in the hobby and are willing to share so others can avoid the mistakes they made.What you should do is get 6 or your friends and spend a couple hours in your room with them...sure it's fine for a couple hours but would you be able to live like that ?? I bet not!! In closing if this is what you want to do man my advice is keep up with the maintenance i.e water changes and what not and have a big sump/refugium...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

keep it clean folks. the close-thread hammer awaits, floating oh so precariously over this here convo.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

wow ....
I think having tanks and advice has NOTHING to do with how much money you have !!!!!

Sometimes in life you will find a person that just gets under your skin and irks the crap out of you !
best to then just avoid or not respond!!

I totally understand your feelings janothemano ! I have felt that way myself!

and I find SW so much easier then FW ......at least then when i see worms i dont need to pannick lol

 

I think instead of jumping all over , advice from experinced SALTY's would be best!!!
I am shocked!


----------



## EcoAquatic (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm probably going to get hammered for this one but my first venture into saltwater many years ago was a 30G

and in that 30 I had........ 

1 Hippo Tang
1 Naso Tang
1 Yellow Tang
1 Flame Angel
1 Coral Beauty
2 Oscellaris Clowns
1 Cleaner wrasse
2 Cleaner shrimp
1 Blue Devil Damsel
1 Domino Damsel

There was no aggression and the fish ate well every day.

I'M NOT SAYING THAT WAS RIGHT, its just the set up that I had at the time. And to top it all off (NO LIVEROCK). The filtration was a simple bio wheel and a a seaclone  I has some substrate left over from when I had cichlids in the tank and some lava and lace rock.

and.....it was up and running for over a year. Until the fire, but that's another story.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Let us know what your tank looks like in 3-5 years....  Guaranteed those fish won't exist in that tank.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

juvenile fish aren't really aggressive usually. aren't you worried about what will happen when they start to mature? i am not a salty but i try to follow advice given to me from people with experience(like Ameekplec who btw is a pretty nice guy and has helped me out, and keeps salties as well) the main point of my post is just to note that you might not want to come into it with the 'nah-nah' kind of attitude because when you need help people who could easily solve your issues for you may avoid helping you or you might have to eat your words later when you come back with you tail between your legs after your system dies off. not to mention the kind of impression you are making. i hope for your fishes sake all turns out well. i hate to see a creature suffer.


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> Let us know what your tank looks like in 3-5 years....  Guaranteed those fish won't exist in that tank.


well in 3-5 years when i upgrade to a 165g im sure everything will be doing fine


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

janothemano said:


> well in 3-5 years when i upgrade to a 165g im sure everything will be doing fine


That is IF they live that long, which based upon my and others experiences is HIGHLY doubtful.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I just thought that this article would be good for you to read as well as every other newbie out there, and even the experienced reefer... after all we can always use the reminders in there from time to time.

Reefkeeping 101

This magazine is published in electronic format by a forum that is dedicated to the saltwater field of aquaria. Unarguably the largest forum for fish in the world and one of the largest forums over all with over 200,000 members!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Excellent reading KnaveTO

Exactly the advice I was given. Why my tank is still with only a few mushrooms, a couple hermits and a coral. I could n ot really have much more than that. Maybe one day I can get a large reef tank, but for now... I can learn on the hardest nano systems


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

Abner said:


> Yes you are posting on forums and asking questions but what is the point if any advice that is given is not heeded ?? i really hope your tank doesn't crash and that all of your fish survive till you get a bigger tank but at the same time i have to tell you that i think you going about this tank the wrong way...you don't have the patience for this hobby IMO. I had my tank with water and sand for over a year before i got rock then waiting another 2 months before adding cleanup crew and another month before my first fish. There are no haters on here just people who are really passionate about these little lives...and they have the experience in the hobby and are willing to share so others can avoid the mistakes they made.What you should do is get 6 or your friends and spend a couple hours in your room with them...sure it's fine for a couple hours but would you be able to live like that ?? I bet not!! In closing if this is what you want to do man my advice is keep up with the maintenance i.e water changes and what not and have a big sump/refugium...


So you would stare at an empty tank for over a year, your right i dont have that kind of patience


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

oh i know you don't....i was doing this tank so i can relive my childhood so i wanted it to look like the reef near my house so i had to think about it for a long time so everything was done slowly. The tank was just there man in the house water, sand, filter and a heater. Observing your tank in the various stages gives you an intimate knowledge of whats going on in there. I may not know everything about SW but i know everything about my tank!!


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

Abner said:


> oh i know you don't....i was doing this tank so i can relive my childhood so i wanted it to look like the reef near my house so i had to think about it for a long time so everything was done slowly. The tank was just there man in the house water, sand, filter and a heater. Observing your tank in the various stages gives you an intimate knowledge of whats going on in there. I may not know everything about SW but i know everything about my tank!!


Please explain the various changes of your empty tank in a 1 year period

this should be interesting
!!!!


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

WOW, lots said here. I can only give one suggestion-->upgrade to a larger tank now.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The member has been banned for violating the forum rules. Shame about the fish


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Changes in my tank: after several months (including 1 crash due an emergency tank change) 

shortly after my tank was setup, I got brown slime like stuff all over. A few weeks later it was gone. colonies of little spiral tube worms chose to live on the back glass. 

Green algae grows under the blue lighrs which seems to be favourite grazing grounds of the stomatella. 

for real fun and amusement, my pods race around constantly. They have quite a population now. 

I am often viewing the substrate with a magnifying glass. I see small cyclopse and other peculier macroscopic animals. I might have as shrimp in there too, but its hard to tell. 

as time went on, conditions became very happy for coraline algae. it grows everywhere!

At night, if I use a red light, I can view night life. peanut worms... and some other peculiar worms going about their grazing. Watch that loony shrimp-like thing.

Somewhere in the back, I have a clam-like hitch hiker. I have recently seen other new creatures I have not seen before. 

So my tank, without fish is hardly boring and uninteresting. its exciting and I almost always see something new. 

I would love to get a fish, but for now, I am too happy with all my weird hitchhikers.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> The member has been banned for violating the forum rules. Shame about the fish


Bravo, I hope he doesn't migrate over to AF!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

annnnnd /thread


----------

